# murano sun visor problem



## jujubugg21 (May 20, 2010)

06 murano sun visor falling down,,is this a problem for any other owners,,if so please let me know what you did to fix problem,,thanks


----------



## txtelephonelady (Feb 17, 2010)

My 06 Murano driver's side sun visor is also falling down. I was going to buy a new one but not for $400. So I took at huge clip used to keep papers together and clipped it on the sun visor. You hardly notice it but this is a lot better than buying a new one.


----------



## jujubugg21 (May 20, 2010)

hate to hear that "another visor has gone down",,how did you put the clip,,thanks


----------



## hockeyfan77 (Mar 9, 2009)

09 murano the clips that held the visors in the ceiling were defective. Unfortunately I didnt get it fixed prior to the warranty expiration. Cant remember the cost but both sides were less than 100.


----------



## tjm7376 (Mar 18, 2011)

*sunvisor falling again*

I have a 2006 Murano with 51k miles and my visor started falling about 2 years ago and they replace it under warranty, but it started again last year and is getting worse. They told me it is no longer in warranty even tho I have ext. warranty and now the pass. side is falling also. It really is a safety hazard. What kind of clips are you using to hold it up?


----------



## dawave (Oct 21, 2011)

I fix Murano Visors. It's not really a do it yourself repair. The problem is a faulty tack weld that Nissan uses to keep tension on the rotating mechanism inside the visor. Buying a new one is risky because Nissan doesn't have their stock of these mirrors batch marked so you could end up with another from the same place that your broken one is from.

I Fix Murano Visors for $100 and will warranty it for 6 mo. I have fixed over 20 of these visors with no issuses

Ship me your broken visor and I'll turn it around in 2 days after I get it. So you'll get it back in about a week.

or there's always How to Fix a Nissan Murano Sun Visor That Won't Stay Up | eHow.com


----------



## dawave (Oct 21, 2011)

Here's a pic of one put back together afer surgery<br>


----------



## EidolonVII (May 14, 2021)

Ha!! I have problem!! I also had broken clips. Ordered new ones from ebay. For an 05. Well...they are the wrong ones. With some minor modifications including using a file to make the hole just a little bigger that solved the problem. Now as far as the visors themselves they stay up a little better but they still come down so what I did is I took a couple small magnets and some fabric glue and used those and it works pretty well. A few bucks and a little craftiness is way better than spending $100 or $400 at a dealership


----------



## sfm153 (11 mo ago)

jujubugg21 said:


> 06 murano sun visor falling down,,is this a problem for any other owners,,if so please let me know what you did to fix problem,,thanks


Upon opening up the visor a bit, I found a small hole on the left side where I used a small sheet metal screw to help clamp the two sides of the surrounding piece of metal more snugly to the shaft the visor swivels on. Works well; not perfectly maybe, but very satisfactorily. The shade stays on the position it's moved to without slipping back down. Cheap, easy fix.


----------

